# Moving to the Dallas area... Need some help



## m3goalie (Sep 20, 2002)

I am going to relocate to the Dallas area from San Jose CA very soon. Does anyone have any recommendations as far as places to get good service ? Could be dealers or Independent shops.

Seems like there are 4 dealers in the Dallas area, and from the reading the boards, none of them are getting great reviews.

The 98 M3 has 41k miles, so it will need a new cooling system sooner or later. (water pump, thermostat housing, radiator etc..)
Also the rear shock mounts so I am probably going to put 4 new shocks in.

Thanks


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Where in Dallas? I have used Autoscope in Plano for major things, but I like to do as much as I can myself. The only dealer in the area I would trust at all would be Autobahn, but they are in Fort Worth and not convenient at all. FW also has an independent shop like Autoscope.

We also have some guys that have garage days to do repairs (help newbies that want to learn, and do stuff that doesn't get done all the time). We are talking about having one soon (E30 M3 needs a new radiator and is installing an electric fan to get rid of the pulley driven one, and I need to install a fuel filter on my E36 as well as the radiator stuff on my E30, etc).

The CCA is having a DIY day at a local shop next weekend. They are providing lifts and tools, you provide the labor. People in the club will give advice if needed.

HTH,
Bruce
89 M3 2.5
95 M3
Frisco, TX


----------



## m3goalie (Sep 20, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the response Bruce.
I will have to check out autoscope.
I am starting to look at home in that area now. Looks like Plano or Richardson area is probably where I will end up.

I do some of the work myself, but I don't have a spring compressor, so I will probably have to rent one.

Some of the CCA events sounds interesting.
I will have to look them up, once I get to Dallas.
Thanks


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

My E36 needs RSMs and shocks as well. The RSMs are on order, haven't ordered the shocks yet but probably willin the next few weeks.

Look at houses in Frisco! 

Where will you be working?


----------



## jdm996s (Jun 8, 2003)

I used Classic BMW in Richardson for many years. Say what you want about dealers, Classic BMW always treated me incredibly well. My service advisor was the best I've had at any dealer. I'm not saying they were the least expensive route, but everything was always done right, done fairly and done on time.

Lenny Rich is the guy to see,... he's been there many, many years and he shoots straight.

I've since moved to California, but even today Lenny helps me out with helpful advice to questions.

Tell him John from Santa Monica sent you,... Lenny's a great guy.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

I agree...Classic BMW is really good. My M3 was serviced there, and the service advisors are top notch.


----------



## m3goalie (Sep 20, 2002)

*Thanks*

I will checkout both Classic and Autoscope once I get to the Dallas area.

It has got to be better than the horror of the Bay Area BMW dealers. Crapy service, rip off prices, techs who have no idea what they are doing etc...

Horror stories.
After getting my M3 serviced, I noticed that the 245s were on the front and the 225s were on the rears. The tech forgot the car has staggered wheels.

Another time, on the drive home from the dealer, I noticed all this clanging. Opend up the trunk and looked around. Found a few tools that he forgot. When I examined a little further, also found a cigarette butt. What a jerk, he left his tools and he was smokin in the car.

Thanks all..


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Thanks*

That's pretty bad.

Well, when I had my 2000 323i, I used to have it serviced (under warranty) at Allison BMW. For the most part, they were very friendly and knowledgeable, and I had mostly positive experiences. Only problem I had there was that they scratched my driver's door panel (slightly), and their car wash was lousy. Other than that, pretty good. Did you take it to Stevens Creek or something?



m3goalie said:


> *I will checkout both Classic and Autoscope once I get to the Dallas area.
> 
> It has got to be better than the horror of the Bay Area BMW dealers. Crapy service, rip off prices, techs who have no idea what they are doing etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## m3goalie (Sep 20, 2002)

Both times were at Allison BMW.
Took me 3 weeks to get an appointment to replace a leaking shock under warranty..
Took 2 days for them to replace it.. Should really take them 2 hours.

After 2 sub par services, I started doing most of the repairs myself. Just not worth the risk anymore.

They also don't understand the term, please do not use an impact wrench when tightening my lug nuts. I paid some amount of cash for the Breyton rims 

Thanks


----------

